# The Passing of Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O-



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2015)

It is with deep sadness that I have to announce the passing of one of our members, Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O- who passed away at home surrounded by his family which included his wife and 2 young daughters. Wilson passed away on February 9th, 2015 at approximately 8:20pm.

We will be extending his relief fund another 24 hours so that those that now see how serious his condition was has an opportunity to help his grieving family.

Thank you to all of you that have donated to his fund over the past almost 2 years.

He will be missed greatly by this forum and it is a tragic loss for his family, co-workers and inspection community.

Regretfully,

Jeffrey A. Remas


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Very sad thing for his family. He was one of the good guys....


----------



## north star (Feb 10, 2015)

*= & = & =*

To all:

Please continue to send financial contributions to the Reed family.

Also, ...please continue to pray for them in the days ahead.

If you would like to send something via the U.S. Postal Service,

then please send me a PM.

Thank you for your consideration !

*= & = & =*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 11, 2015)

:void(0)'>
	


REED, Wilson Platt, died Monday, February 9, 2015, at his home in Powhatan County. He was born September 5, 1972, in Richmond.

He is survived by his wife, Susan Lee Eckhardt Reed; daughters, Sheldon Elizabeth Reed and Mary Mayken Reed all of Powhatan; parents, Poulson Connell Reed and Nancy Drake Bullard Reed of Goochland; brother, the Reverend Poulson Connell Reed Jr. and his wife, Megan Bonifer Tiedt Reed; nephews, David Drake Reed, Thomas Bullard Reed, and Matthew Bonifer Reed of Phoenix, Ariz. Additional survivors include stepmother, Eleanor Ann Reed; stepsisters, Diana Galvin Adams, Christine Iacovo and her husband, Fred; and stepbrother, Thomas J. Galvin III and his wife, Jessica; uncles and aunts, Stanley Pleasants Reed and Ann Huxley Reed of Richmond, Daniel Shipley Reed and Mary Ezell Reed of Decatur Ga., and Wilson Platt Bullard of Encinitas, Calif. His grandparents were the late Stanley Pleasants Reed and Elizabeth Connell Reed and Loten Platt Bullard and Mary Louise Royer Bullard of Richmond.

Wilson attended St. Christopher's School, graduated from Collegiate School, and earned a BA from the College of Charleston. He grew up playing tennis, football, and basketball; hunting and fishing; showing horses and foxhunting. He was a member of the Deep Run Hunt Club. His deep involvement in music included singing in church, school, and college choirs, and in the Richmond Symphony Chorus, as well as playing in various bands including Never Mind and 13th Story.

He studied the vihuela and guitar and developed a serious interest in early music.

Wilson was baptized at St. Stephen's Episcopal Church, confirmed at St. James's Episcopal Church, and was later a member of St. Mary's Episcopal Church.

With his family, Wilson lived in Charleston, S.C. and later in Green County, Va., where he worked in restoration construction. After moving to Laurel Springs, in Powhatan County, he became an independent contractor. He later worked for Chesterfield County as a building inspector and taught classes for FEMA.

Wilson's family is deeply indebted to his many friends for their kindness, help, and support. There will be a graveside service at 3 p.m. Thursday, February 12, 2015 in Hollywood Cemetery.

Contributions may be made in Wilson's memory to the UVA Neuro-Oncology Brain Tumor Research Fund c/o David Schiff, M. D., Attn: Bruce Leffler, UVA Health System, Hospital West, Room 6228, Charlottesville, Va. 22908; to the Dragon Master Foundation, 8201 East 34th St. N., #801, Wichita, Kan. 67226; or to the Pocahontas Elementary School PTO, 4294 Anderson Highway, Powhatan, Va. 23139.

http://www.richmond.com/obituaries/article_a49b0240-8612-589b-80e8-d2c89ce58b2e.html


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks to the generosity of the members of this forum, we will be sending a check to Wilson's family in the amount of $4,648.21

I would like to personally thank everyone that donated to this worthy cause both fiscally and spiritually with your thoughts and prayers.

Jeff


----------



## fatboy (Feb 11, 2015)

That's awesome Jeff, almost doubled with the last push.

Thanks for being the lead on this.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2015)

This is who he was and who he has left behind.  I wanted to make this a bit more personal so that everyone can see the positive impact that they you made as we help this family.

View attachment 1137


Click on the picture for the larger size or see below:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



View attachment 1137


/monthly_2015_02/Screen_Shot_2015-02-11_at_1.23.19_PM.jpg.8db768cd0cf71e34f8a6da3050750d42.jpg


----------



## Ed K (Feb 11, 2015)

A heartfelt Thank You!!!

I was Wilson's supervisor, as well as a close friend. I am blown away by the generosity of everyone here. I gave Susan (his wife) an update last week about the donations, she was amazed at the amount. I spoke with her this evening and told here what the total was up to, she was speechless to say the least. She wants to express her sincere thanks, as do I, to everyone here for their donations. Wilson was a great person who was very well like personally and professionally. I had many builders who constantly asked about his condition from the time he was first diagnosed with the tumor until last week. When I contacted them to let them know of his passing a couple actually broke down and others wanted to make donations to the family and get the arrangements so they could attend the funeral. I again want to thank everyone here for their kind words, thoughts and prayers and especially the donations, I really want to thank Jeff for getting this started in the beginning.

Sincerely

Ed Kindervater


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you Ed.  I will still need you to email me again Wilson's mailing address.  I still can't find it.  Just send it to Jeff@PAinspector.com


----------



## Ed K (Feb 11, 2015)

Jeff I will do that in the morning. I was tied up in interviews all day today and it totally slipped my mind.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am going to close this thread too and just leave up the thread that Daddy-O- started asking for a prayer.  It still amazes me that he came here and asked for prayers for his family, not himself in his time of need when he was first diagnosed almost 2 years ago.

Again, thank you to everyone that helped our cause through thoughts, prayers and by giving.

A big thank you goes out to the anonymous donor from this forum that sent Wilson several $500 money orders while he was sick.  The family is amazed at your generosity.  I'm sure you know who you are.


----------

